# Solder Paste.



## jarris50 (Aug 20, 2007)

OK, I'm confused. Can anyone recommend a good soldering paste and a location to get it. So far I've found no good options for small purchases. 

Thanks in advance.
Jarris


----------



## Hikaru (Aug 20, 2007)

you can order small amounts through digikey, but searching there catalog is somewhat laborious.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 20, 2007)

here is a link http://www.ameritronics.com/lead-free_solder_paste_RoHS_nolead-10cc.htm


----------



## jarris50 (Aug 20, 2007)

I tried Digikey but they dont stock the small tubes, only the larege $50.00 ones. I did find this stuff, AMTECH SynTECH-LF solder paste. Here is the link to the page. http://www.celeritous.com/estore/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=47 Doesn't seem to bad for $21.95 but $7.00 shipping sucks.


----------



## jarris50 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Titan, does that come as a kit or do you need to buy the syringe and plunger seperate?

Cheers,
Jarris


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 20, 2007)

jarris50 said:


> Thanks Titan, does that come as a kit or do you need to buy the syringe and plunger seperate?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jarris


 sorry its not in kit form.i thought you just wanted the solder.your link seems the better buy IMO.As it is a kit.


----------



## jarris50 (Aug 20, 2007)

I think I found a pretty good deal. What do you think?

http://www.zianet.com/erg/ShopSolderPaste.html


----------



## eltel999 (Aug 20, 2007)

Dealextreme have a couple. I've not used them so cannot vouch for the quality. Certainly cheap as they include p&p.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4685 $2.54

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4711 $3.51

Regards,

Terry


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 21, 2007)

eltel999 said:


> Dealextreme have a couple. I've not used them so cannot vouch for the quality. Certainly cheap as they include p&p.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4685 $2.54
> 
> ...



Is that solder paste or flux? The yellow looks like flux.


----------



## eltel999 (Aug 21, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Is that solder paste or flux? The yellow looks like flux.



I thought that too, but in the discussions link someone asked if it was flux and a reply said no, it was paste. Still looks suspiciously like flux though...

However, the second link is definitely solder paste as I have some here but just not got round to trying it.

Cheers,

Terry


----------



## OddOne (Aug 21, 2007)

jarris50 said:


> I tried Digikey but they dont stock the small tubes, only the larege $50.00 ones. I did find this stuff, AMTECH SynTECH-LF solder paste. Here is the link to the page. http://www.celeritous.com/estore/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=47 Doesn't seem to bad for $21.95 but $7.00 shipping sucks.



I bought some of it from Stencils Unlimited for $26 a tube, and it works quite well. I used it to do up a batch of XR-Es on MCPCBs.

The hypo-style tubes _do include_ a plunger and tip. The shipping might seem a bit high but nobody I could find other than Amtech sells tolerably decent quality leadfree solder for less.

oO


----------



## Christexan (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.mouser.com/search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=7459virtualkey55710000virtualkey557-7459

Wahl silver bearing solder paste, in a syringe (around $5). I've used it once so far in my high-tech, extremely expensive ($20) wave reflow oven (okay, I waved at it while it was melting, yeah, that's it)... anyhow, worked like a charm, PCB to a triple-Cree LED setup, your mileage may vary. Can't tell you shelf life (used it once so far, it worked once so far), but packaging doesn't specify anything special. If you are worried about flux cleanup etc, might want to research it, but I didn't notice any issues.
<edit> forgot to mention, the "syringe" is a plastic all-in-one applicator, not a fine tip, not metal, or anything fancy, it basically comes out like a small silkworm as far as flow goes, so I just squirted a little out and then used an exacto knife blade to apply it where desired.


----------

